# Name change



## vigil785 (Mar 5, 2009)

I just realised that someone who has just recently registered pretty much has the same name as me except for a few numbers. Im sure it was just a coincidence but I dont want people to get me mixed up with this guy. I read in a previous post that Alex could change it but I dont know who Alex is.

Disregard, I found Alex's profile. I know........Im stupid.


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 5, 2009)

Alex is the admin, but he's not here often so expect a long wait.


----------



## Nick (Mar 5, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Alex is the admin, but he's not here often so expect a long wait.




lol and he will feel the cold steel in his ribs when he reads that one


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 5, 2009)

I didn't mean anything by it, really. It's just frustrating because mods used to be able to change names and stuff before Alex took over, as far as I know, and someone asks this question every other day and we can't do anything.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 5, 2009)

You know in the saint seiya episodes when the 12 gold saints put themselfes together to join their powers to brake a huge wall? 

Imagine the mods power against admin power 

This is the episode hehe



P.S: they eventually achieve to brake the wall


----------



## El Caco (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think mods have ever been able to change user names.


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know who ultimately changed mine (meaning, whether it was a mod or the administrator), but I had contacted metalfiend666 and he couldn't but he relayed me to noodles, and it was done shortly thereafter.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm interested in this as well. I wasn't played on staying here when I made my first post so I thought of something stupid


----------

